# Finally got to the Flightliner



## MaxGlide (Jun 27, 2012)

Thought you all might like to see the end result of the Flightliner I got off of Fuzzy.

It was pretty much as described and the only glitch was a broken front hub. She was quite rusty and the front light box was pretty rough, however....

After a lot of elbow grease, stripper, Evapo-rust, scraping and real grease here's how she looks.... some before and after pics.


----------



## BrentP (Jun 27, 2012)

My elbow hurts just thinking of the work that went into that.  Good job.


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 27, 2012)

*more pics....*

The front and rear light tray are before and after Evapo-rust, as well as the rims. Virtually no scrubbing.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 27, 2012)

Now thats how they should look....cleaned up nice Maxi


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweet bike man, great work cleaning it up.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice work Wheelman!  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## BrentP (Jun 27, 2012)

If you want to get those whitewalls looking like Ross Geller's teeth after a whitening session, try Kiwi Sport Shoe Whitener (it has a perfect built in applicator).

Here's a couple of before and after pics of the Allstates from my Spaceliner after using the Kiwi product on the first tire.


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 28, 2012)

That's awesome!! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## jd56 (Jun 28, 2012)

BrentP said:


> If you want to get those whitewalls looking like Ross Geller's teeth after a whitening session, try Kiwi Sport Shoe Whitener (it has a perfect built in applicator).
> 
> Here's a couple of before and after pics of the Allstates from my Spaceliner after using the Kiwi product on the first tire.
> 
> View attachment 56306




So is this stuff shoe polish? or a cleaner?
I would think if a polish then it is basically an applied layer of white added to the sidewalls....hmmmm
Just wondering BP


----------



## BrentP (Jun 28, 2012)

jd56 said:


> So is this stuff shoe polish? or a cleaner?
> I would think if a polish then it is basically an applied layer of white added to the sidewalls....hmmmm
> Just wondering BP




It's neither cleaner or polish.  It's colorant.

I clean them first with vinyl/rubber cleaner to get off all the marks.  The Kiwi product is a matte white finish (not polish) that colors the rubber.  It works beautifully on whitewalls.  Two thin applications are best to ensure a uniform color.


----------

